# AMHA World Show LIVE FEED LINK - Post your Horses, News or Views!



## Debby - LB (Sep 27, 2012)

*Watch the AMHA 2012 World Championship Show LIVE from the John Justin Arena in Ft. Worth, TX *​



~>* AMHA World Live Event Sept 27 to Oct. 6 * 

CLICK HERE  to go to the AMHA home page.​




Will people that are showing or have horses in the World Show please post their name, class and day showing??
​


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 27, 2012)

Is there any where to see a schedule of classes? Woohoo- not going but have quite a few friends going

It says 'stream not found'??


----------



## Relic (Sep 27, 2012)

ls anyone watching l don't get anything except ..stream not found.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 27, 2012)

Stream not found here too


----------



## J Gracey (Sep 27, 2012)

John Gracey... I have three horses showing at World that my trainers and I will be showing.

Raveloft Buckeroo Standing Ovation: Saturday Class 43, Tuesday Class 87, Thursday Classes 112 / 131, Friday Classes 140 / F21, Saturday Classes 174 / 176 / 178 / 181.

Q F Entrana Di Dominus: Saturday Class 45, Wednesday Class F9, Friday Classes 143 / 159.

Aloha Acres Amirs Ralley Express: Saturday Class 174


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 28, 2012)

the class list can be found here on page 22.

http://www.amha.org/pdf/worldshow/WorldShowPremium.pdf


----------



## stormy (Sep 28, 2012)

Lisa Greenwood now owns him but Oatmeal Acres He Kan Do It Two will be showing in Country Pleasure Amateur, 32" and under as well as ladies country pleasure....Best of luck Lisa, will be watching!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 28, 2012)

regarding stream not found: it was over with by 4:30 yesterday, the site says "will only work when we are broadcasting" so don't give up! it will be back!!

Congratulations to all!!! Please post results.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 29, 2012)

I just caught a few of the Youth 12 & Under Halter Obstacle. OMG! I couldn't even remember that pattern! Awesome!


----------



## palsminihorses (Sep 29, 2012)

*PALS Feathers and Freckles, *a yearling filly, will be shown on Friday, Oct. 5th in *Class #153 (Multi-Color Mares). *We raised this filly, and she is owned by Ron Clough. She will be shown by Becky Shultz. I will be watching from home.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck to everyone! Charlotte we'll be watching and cheering your Knight!

Best of luck Lisa and Pam!! John do you have some results to post yet?

Also a Big congrats to Larry! (Wizards Spell Troubles Exemplary) on Another World Championship!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 30, 2012)

WHOO HOO! Our guy, Redrock Lots O Spots, was Reserve in the Amateur Classic Pleasure driving out of twenty!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Sep 30, 2012)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> WHOO HOO! Our guy, Redrock Lots O Spots, was Reserve in the Amateur Classic Pleasure driving out of twenty!!


Congratulations! I was watching the class online. AWESOME!


----------



## Deb E (Oct 1, 2012)

where can we see the show results?


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 1, 2012)

Those Redrock bred and shown horses are doing GOOD!

Like Field of Dreams said they took a World Champion in a huge class! I watched it. GREAT job!




And Cammie today:








(on his way to Top Ten)


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 2, 2012)

This announcer is doing a great jopb and I like that he is defining AOTE throughout the Ammy classes so that viewers understand.


----------



## Knottymare (Oct 3, 2012)

I have been enjoying as much as I can. The announcer has been GREAT. I'm a complete newbie to showing. What is the difference between level 1 and level 2?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 4, 2012)

a BIG Congratulations to my friend Debbie Sample on her winning World Reserve Champion in the Amateur Senior Stallion level 1 class!!! 



 sooo happy for you!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you so much Debby. You were the one who encouraged me to get out and show my minis and I really didn't want to because I was burnt out after showing Quarters for years. I am so glad that I heeded your advice because I am having fun showing again for the first time in many, many year.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 5, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to the tiniest horse out there! Star Ridge Black Beauty....World Reserve GRAND Champion Junior Stallion! owner/breeder PARMELA BONNEY! handler Emily Conder!

Just a little bit of perfection.

And I LOVE the way they are setting up the grand classes....diagonally across the west end of the arena. The video is perfect! I bet I can see the horses better than the judges....since I picked the Grand and Reserve. )

GRAND....Oak Bay Salsa Chipotle!


----------



## ksoomekh (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm new to minis and love being able to watch the show!!!!!

Karen


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 5, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to the tiniest horse out there! Star Ridge Black Beauty....World Reserve GRAND Champion Junior Stallion! owner/breeder PARMELA BONNEY! handler Emily Conder!
> 
> Just a little bit of perfection.
> 
> ...


WOW the little this years foal? I didn't know he was showing! Big Congratulations!!! I bet Parmela is ecstatic and Monette as well!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Oct 6, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> *PALS Feathers and Freckles, *a yearling filly, will be shown on Friday, Oct. 5th in *Class #153 (Multi-Color Mares). *We raised this filly, and she is owned by Ron Clough. She will be shown by Becky Shultz. I will be watching from home.


I'm so happy to report that *Freckles *placed *THIRD *in a tough class of 14! I'm so proud of her, Ron, and Becky for all of their hard work! *CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------

